# Best carpet for a 66



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm needing carpet for my 1966, manual trans, GTO, and I see Ames sells loop with or without mass backing. Since I already have the sound deadener from R.E.M. , will the mass backing fit OK with this, or should I get non mass? Any better carpet besides what Ames sells? Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

ACC is IMO one of the best. The quality, Fit, and Finish are great. 
Look around online and you should be able to secure their products below what the "suppliers" are asking.
What I liked was the ability to request color samples before committing. I just didn't like the factory offering so found a color that I felt worked best.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you are an EPAY user you can find one of their dealer's stores and to my surprise get the same carpet for much less.
This is how I dealt with them and the service and communication were spot on.









1966-1967 Pontiac GTO 2 Door 4 Speed Complete Replacement Loop Carpet Kit | eBay


100% Satisfaction Guaranteed 1966-1967 Pontiac GTO 2 Door 4 Speed Complete Loop Carpet Kit Product Details Product Type: Molded Complete Replacement Flooring Kit Material: Loop Carpet Number of Pieces: 2 Pieces Warranty: Please inspect each product prior to installation. Products CANNOT be...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. Your cars color combo is my favorite, exactly what I'd ordered in 66. How about posting a few pictures of your car? Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Check out my Showcase;








Items by GTOJUNIOR







www.gtoforum.com





Or my album;








1966 LEMANS-SPRINT 6







www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Very nice!!! I like the fact it's a Lemans and not another GTO clone. I checked ACC carpet prices on the internet, and found some that were cheaper in price than Ames, but Ames has been very good to our hobby, so I'm going to buy from them. Since my order will be over $500, I'll get 5 per cent off and a decent shipping cost. I just installed an REM underlayment kit that I had on the shelf for10 plus years, I have the goat catching some rays right now, to help flatten the kit out and to cure the floor board paint. The REM kit was good quality, but nothing in the line of directions, so I fit it and trimmed it the way I wanted, looks good enough for me.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

When installing carpet, the seat mounting is ALWAYS hidden under the carpet!



Fit and install your carpet making all your cuts for seatbelts,shifter,console,anything else that is needed on your car.

Making the seat track cuts should be the last thing you do before trimming the edges and installing your door sills.

1. Locate your forward mount points for your seat(s) make a 1.5" cut left to right, about .5"aft of those mount points. Center of the cut should be center of the mount point.

2. From the center of the 1.5" cut, make a cut all the way back to the seam for the front to rear carpet.You will make 1 of these cuts for each forward seat mount point. 

3. For the rear mount bolts repeat the cuts as above. Except the 1.5" cut will be towards the forward side of the mount bolts. Make the lengthwise cut meet he lengthwise cuts you made in the foward carpet pieces.

4. Now from the underseat seam roll rear carpet section aft and the forward carpet section forward.

5. Install seat securing it to the floor with proper hardware and to proper torque. 

6. Roll/Stuff rear carpet piece under your seat(s). Now do the foward carpet. Front carpet lays over the top of the rear carpet. 

Installation complete Seat plastic trim was removed for clarity

1st.. Photo of original carpet, with the seat track cuts in it.
Cuts highlighted in red. Green dots are the locations of the studs or bolts.


----------

